
At Manhattan densities, San Francisco could house 100M people - artsandsci
https://boingboing.net/2017/10/24/build-housing.html
======
baldfat
I don't think people comprehend how dense Manhattan is until they have
experienced it.

I find West Coast Cities to be more like a big suburb outside of Seattle and
San Francisco. LA is just one smallish center city with hundreds of miles of
homes. [http://i0.wp.com/metrocosm.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/CO...](http://i0.wp.com/metrocosm.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/COqUSY3UAAAbA8-.jpg)

